# When is a filly considered a mare?



## Shananigan (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm curious, when is a young filly or colt considered as a mare or gelding / stallion? I am finding conflicting information when I search it online. I've seen anywhere from 3yrs old to 7 yrs old. Thank you!


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

I've always been told 5, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I've always gone by 4 years, for both colts and fillies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

4 years old


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

I've gone by when they mature. I find it's about 3.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

4 years old


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

4 yrs old.

In the UK in breed showing a filly becomes a mare on the 1st of jan in the year in which she will turn 4


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I've been told 4 years old with racehorses, I'd assume it holds true for all breeds.


----------



## Shananigan (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks like majority says 4! Thanks guys! I haven't been sure what to call my "filly" Sasha haha



> In the UK in breed showing a filly becomes a mare on the 1st of jan in the year in which she will turn 4


I've heard that too about race horses. That they age another year on January 1st no matter when they were born. Doesn't matter much with my girl though because she was born on January 16th


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

matters quite a bit with my youngster though as he was born in june!


----------



## Shananigan (Apr 8, 2009)

> matters quite a bit with my youngster though as he was born in june!


Oh boy! Haha, that does matter quite a bit! I'm glad my girl was born in January! Otherwise, that fact would kind of bug me... A lot.. I don't know, maybe I'm just weird like that? haha


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I was always told that horses are considered colts and fillies until they turn 5.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

The game Trivial Pursuit says a filly becomes a mare at 5.

No idea if that is right or wrong, I just remember it because I got it wrong.


----------

